# UCLA MFA Screenwriting



## jsj (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi.
My first post here.
I am applying to the Screenwriting MFA at UCLA.
The only thing I want is some honest input from actual screenwriting students at UCLA. I hope there is some. 
As much as you can say will be helpful.
Thank you very much.


----------



## yawnface86 (Feb 27, 2007)

Good question, I was planning on going to UCLA after FSU Film (if i get in... lol) for screenwriting as well.


----------

